# G12 Coolant Color



## jordankersten (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, so looking at my coolant in the reservoir of my 2002 Jetta Wagon, the coolant is a transparent dark orange color. I hear G12 has been Blue, Red, Pink, Purple, orange, red-orange... Does this orange coolant sound like the wrong type? How do I post pics of what mine looks like? It looks a lot less "foggy" in real life. It looks like a very clear, clean, dark orange color. Is there a VW coolant that is this color?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OEM G12 is darker orange/red almost even pink looking depending on mix ratio, there is a later G12 fluid that is even a more purple color.
Have you had the car since new?
Blue? Don't know about that one.
Motul has their own G12 I was going to use next time I need a flush and fill. Their fluid line is "organic" and is a very vibrant orange color.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

*pink*


----------



## jordankersten (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

I've only had the Car 3 months now. I bought it from a reputable dealer here in St. Louis. But I've never seen OEM coolant, so I don't know what it's supposed to look like. I have also heard that DexCool is an American equivalent to VW's OEM G12 and it is orange. If someone would tell me how, I would love to post pics...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Establish a photobucket account and upload the picture there. Then paste the IMG tag here. Sounds like dexcool...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

G12 is pink. Diluted with water, its even pinkerer.
Orange red is either very very very old G12, or some other brand.


----------



## jordankersten (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Is Dex-Cool ok to use in a VW? I am going to take it to the dealer to get the thermostat replaced this week. How much extra do you think it will be to replace/flush the coolant?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yep. ANd you can buy that sh*t anywhere, unlike G12 where you have to either pay out the ass at the dealer, or order it online.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.sancarlosradiator.com/dex-cool_pics.htm
Check that page. Is it that color orange? And ignore all of the additional sludge photos (if you can!).


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Yep. ANd you can buy that sh*t anywhere, unlike G12 where you have to either pay out the ass at the dealer, or order it online.


i work at a dealership and can get it for 16.05 which is a gallon on concentrate so it makes 2 gal, the regular price is like 23$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jordankersten (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*

Yea t is about that color, it's a little darker than that.


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: G12 Coolant Color (jordankersten)*

yeah orange sounds alright.







If you dont flush your cooland when its recommended. It looks pinkish when new then orange when its hits 100+k:laugh: But dont worry it still keeps its girlie color


----------



## jordankersten (Dec 1, 2008)

Got the car back from the dealer today and got the thermostat replaced and a cooling system flush. Problem solved! I now have toasty heat and the car stays right at 190 degrees! Also, the coolant they put in there looks a lot like the stuff that was already in there. I think the newer VW coolant is purple. Mine is more red now, but very close to the color it was originally. The coolant is listed as G-012-A8F-A4 on the repair invoice and a direct quote from my Jetta owners manual says this:
"You can recognize G12 AD8 in the expansion tank by its red color." Then it goes on to say it turns into brownies if you add other things to it. But my G12 is a redish-orange color. Just incase anyone it wondering about this on their car. 
BTW if anyone is in the St. Charles/St. Louis, MO area, Bommarito VW in St. Peters is AWESOME! I highly recommend their service department.


----------



## All Righty There (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: (jordankersten)*

I wouldn't recommend Dex Cool in any car except GM, as they recommend it. 
The closest type of coolant that is widely available at the local NAPA or other chain parts store would be Zerex G-05. You COULD mix this with OEM VW/Audi and it wouldn't cause a problem. You would not have to flush the system out completely if you wanted to change to this. And considering you will pay far far less for this stuff and still get excellent quality, go this way in the future. Zerex (made by BASF) G 05 is used as OEM by Renault, Peugeot, Fiat, Mercedes, Ford, and Chrysler.



_Modified by All Righty There at 4:52 PM 1-13-2009_


----------

